# Caribe



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

hey people, it's been a long time ,but too many things been happening. I'm back in the game so if anyone close to Ohio selling P's let me know. My question is, has anyone ever had success breeding Caribe? If so, how did you do it? What are the special requirements?

Lou


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

L10452 said:


> hey people, it's been a long time ,but too many things been happening. I'm back in the game so if anyone close to Ohio selling P's let me know. My question is, has anyone ever had success breeding Caribe? If so, how did you do it? What are the special requirements?
> 
> Lou


Whats up Lou, how you been???

See my thread in classifieds, selling 3 big cariba, and 2 big terns dirt cheap....
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...3&#entry1318283

wish I could breed the cariba.....


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

Matt, 
Been good, but the last 2 months been very busy. I'm sort of having some time now to get back inot this like I use to and I'm looking to buy some more. I spoke to Joey over a month ago and I was suppose to call him back, but now that I remember I never did. I just got burned out, but now it's getting better. I have 2 terns, caribe, and reds. I'd actually like to get a black P or possibly some spilos again. Have any of them?

Lou


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

pedro told me that piraya, caribe, terns r all just as easy to breed as rbp, you just need a huge tank..


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

jiggy said:


> pedro told me that piraya, caribe, terns r all just as easy to breed as rbp, you just need a huge tank..


I don't beleive that for a second...

Many people here have huge tanks and everyone would love to breed any one of those species, but no one has done it. Must be a reason for that....


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

jiggy said:


> pedro told me that piraya, caribe, terns r all just as easy to breed as rbp, you just need a huge tank..


its a lot more detailed about that.. if u really want to breed he would go into far far more details than that with you. when i was trying to breed my caribes way back when . he gave me a TON of info. a lot different than water changes and heavy feedings which usually cause reds to spawn


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rooner Posted Today, 08:02 AM
> QUOTE(jiggy @ Jan 6 2006, 09:33 AM)
> 
> pedro told me that piraya, caribe, terns r all just as easy to breed as rbp, you just need a huge tank..
> ...


The only STAND OUT reason is that folks expect the fish to breed on their expectations, not the fishes.


----------

